# Familiar disappointment...



## niki72 (Feb 12, 2011)

My period was two days late again (this seems to be happening every month now) and I haven't slept properly all week. I can't stop googling different symptoms even in the middle of the night to see if I might be pregnant or have some other illness that might explain what's going on. last night had truly awful cramps and then my teeth started feeling very sensitive. 

I don't feel like I can cope with it for much longer but guess I don't really have much choice!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi niki72

I feel for you hun, I too am a 'symptom spotter' in the dreaded 2ww.  I sometimes wonder if I imagine symptoms based on what other people have said they experienced at any given day.  Either way, it can make it so hard when the witch arrives

Maybe your cycle is just getting longer, and isn't really 2 days late each month.


----------



## niki72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi catkin,

Thanks for the reassurance. I feel more relaxed now. Once it's actually arrived then it's fine but it's just the 4-5 days beforehand where I tend to check every single change.

Well, fingers crossed that next month might be different!


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

I had that last week, Niki.  I was nearly 2 days late, and I had my fingers crossed and tried not  to get excited and...

Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Niki

Wanted to send you a   , just about all of us have been through the crazy 2ww symptom spotting, thats the cruel side of IF isn't it early pregnancy signs are often the same for AF.  Over the years I have gone totally   thinking I could be pregnant and then the    shows her head.  No matter how many times I say I'm not going to analyse each month, I still do  . Its so hard not to build our hopes up, isn't it, we're there with ya honey.

Sending    to you all, may everyones wishes come true xxxx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Definately know how you feel, we ttc naturally for 2 and a half years now on tamoxifen. Am hoping it will happen sometime soon

Sending big hugs


----------



## niki72 (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks everyone. I was feeling really low but am slightly better. Fingers crossed for everyone


----------

